

A Job Ad that is Ideal for a Budding Startup - abdels
http://mixpanel.com/jobs/

======
inklesspen
Why is this ad "ideal for a budding startup"? I'm sure mixpanel is a nice
place to work, but there doesn't seem to be anything unique about this ad, so
I'm not sure why it's being held up as a model to emulate.

~~~
abdels
Simply, I hold it as a good example because I'm working on my own startup and
the Ad does a good job of summarising what a software engineering role should
be advertised as.

No false promises of using technology X or Y, and no over inflated
expectations of the kind of knowledge expected from a candidate. A startup is
all about learning and using the best tool for the right job with a hands on
approach.

~~~
vyrotek
Except its missing an important part. Salary. Yes, I know you're thinking "but
this is a startup and the opportunities and experiences are more important!".
People still have bills to pay.

~~~
zbrock
It's pretty unusual to see salary laid out in a job ad

~~~
ErrantX
Really? Usually a rough salary/opportunities segment is provided.

If a salary isn't provided my assumption is that it is negotiable.

------
zbrock
I like this ad a lot. It's not overblown and avoids obnoxious cliches (ninja,
pirate, whatever). It's succinct, to the point and honest.

